

Show HN: Create beautiful animated gifs of your apps - sloankev
http://appgif.net

======
Sir_Cmpwn
Try HTML5 video instead. GIFs are archaic, low quality, and missing on
features.

MediaCrush converts GIFs to video, and will host straight video files. It's
open source, you might gain something from browsing the code.

[https://mediacru.sh](https://mediacru.sh)

[https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush](https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush)

~~~
nathanbarry
A GIF will play in an email. Unfortunately embedding a video in an email is
still not widely supported.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
And with good reason. I would immediately mark any email that moved as junk.

------
ing33k
I wasted more than 3 hours to create a animation on how to use the web app
that I was working on. recorded my screeen using Simgle Screen Resorder [1] .

Converted the recorded video into several images using avconv [2] something
like this

    
    
      avconv -i  00:00  1.mkv -t 15 op/frame_%03d.jpg
    

Create a gif using ImageMagick Convert Command-Line Tool [3]

    
    
      convert -resize 427x240 op/frame_*.jpg op.gif
    

Result is 20 mb GIF image.. I had to reduce the frames and some other
parameters to reduce the size.

I feel HTML5 video is a better alternative, but I still need a gif.

[1] [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-
li...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-linux)

[2] [https://libav.org/avconv.html](https://libav.org/avconv.html)

[3]
[http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php](http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php)

------
robbiep
Hi there. I have found this quite useful. Was just wondering if there was a
reason why there is no more than 5 images supported? The webapp says it is
getting 6 files but it doesn't display any when I select 6 images, 5 seems to
be the max.

------
beerbajay
The images you're displaying on the homepage are downscaled by the browser and
look horrible. You see this most in small lines, e.g. the carrier name. You
should generally not be producing a single high-resolution GIF but instead a
suite of appropriately scaled and resampled images.

------
mcarrano
Any plans to support Android devices?

~~~
sloankev
Yes, absolutely. I just wanted to make sure people were interested in the tool
before I put more work into it.

